# twisty the clown and the freudian id, ego and super-ego



## shart_attack (Oct 19, 2014)

I have a theory.

Dandy Mott—the creepy, pampered son of Gloria Mott seen in the first two episodes of *American Horror Story: Freak Show**—is in fact Twisty the Clown**.







I need to go back and familiarize myself with the Freudian concepts of the id, the ego and the super-ego (in particular, to attempt to identify how they may interrelate with regard to _abnormal_ psychology***) again to understand what's afoot in the latest American Horror Story saga.

I'm pretty sure the robotic toy that Twisty tried to give his two captives in the show's second episode represents Mott's super-ego.

Mott's id = the ugliness of the character of the sick, murdering Twisty the Clown, totally unwrapped.

What say you?

Might there be something Freudian at work in this year's really creepy _Freak Show_ antagonist?

(There usually is, you know.  )


shart notes​____________________________________________________

*American Horror Story Freak Show - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

**How Clowns Became Terrifying - The Atlantic

***Id ego and super-ego - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 19, 2014)

Sometimes a clown is just a clown


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 19, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sometimes a clown is just a clown



Yeah. Well. Okay.

I take it you haven't watched much _American Horror Story_, though.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 19, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes a clown is just a clown
> ...


no sorry---couldn't resist the Freudian joke.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 19, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Sometimes a clown is just a clown





			
				sharte diem said:
			
		

> Yeah. Well. Okay.
> 
> I take it you haven't watched much _American Horror Story_, though.





			
				dilloduck said:
			
		

> no sorry---couldn't resist the Freudian joke.



Cool, yeah.

But how fluent are you with the Freudian concepts of the id, the ego and the super-ego?


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 19, 2014)

I know the general concept--id being primal desires, super ego being the parental or societal injunctions and the ego which referees between the two.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 19, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> I know the general concept--id being primal desires, super ego being the parental or societal injunctions and the ego which referees between the two.



Exactly.

And that's why I urge you to watch _American Horror Story: Freak Show_, because it's masterfully pimping those concepts.

Every season of the show has at least on some level been a psychological drama.

This season is no different.

If you're a Freud fan, you seriously need to watch it.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)

So what'd you think of last night's episode, AngelsNDemons?

Didja see Dandy Mott's cute little homemade clown costume?

(I think what the writers are trying to show us is that his Freudian _id_ is evolving — or rather, _devolving_. )


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> So what'd you think of last night's episode, AngelsNDemons?
> 
> Didja see Dandy Mott's cute little homemade clown costume?
> 
> (I think what the writers are trying to show us is that his Freudian _id_ is evolving — or rather, _devolving_. )



An ID can't devolve. It's primal.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > So what'd you think of last night's episode, AngelsNDemons?
> ...



Thanks.

I wasn't a Psych major but for three semesters.

I just smell something is all. 

(Do you see it now?)


----------



## mamooth (Oct 24, 2014)

Since we've seen Dandy and Twisty together, that kind of rules out Dandy being Twisty. Both of them grabbed real people, meaning one is not just a figment of the imagination of the other.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 24, 2014)

It really doesn't matter,

they'll all end up dead....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 24, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> It really doesn't matter,
> 
> they'll all end up dead....


how do you know twisty isnt dead already?.....


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 24, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > It really doesn't matter,
> ...


That's right! I don't.....


----------



## mamooth (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm trying to care about AHS: Freak Show, and failing. Each major character is an awful person in same way, or at least extremely annoying. Hopefully, some of them will start dying horribly soon.


----------



## shart_attack (Nov 6, 2014)

mamooth said:


> I'm trying to care about AHS: Freak Show, and failing. Each major character is an awful person in same way, or at least extremely annoying. Hopefully, some of them will start dying horribly soon.



I hate to admit it, but I'm actually starting to lose interest in the series for the first time in its four-year-history now, too.

That episode last night hella sucked.

I'm beginning to think that the show's writers have tried to do a bit _too much_ with this particular _AHS_ series. Too many characters for it to stay enthralling.

It just isn't leaving me on the edge of my seat like its prior sagas, _Freakshow_ isn't.


----------



## shart_attack (Nov 6, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Since we've seen Dandy and Twisty together, that kind of rules out Dandy being Twisty. Both of them grabbed real people, meaning one is not just a figment of the imagination of the other.



Dandy certainly is evolving into his own psychological sort of Twisty — a far more narcissistic and (as unfathomable as it may seem) downright _evil_ one, though.


----------

